# Sexing Cubans



## myster619 (Jan 29, 2014)

These 2 are around 8-9cm. They not overly aggressive to each other. Sometimes they flash towards each other, but then one of them turns a bit white, the other stays dark.




























I got two more from a different lfs. These are bit smaller than the other two. At around 6-7 cm.



















What do you guys think?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You may very well have two pairs. Females will have a more distinct black mark on their dorsal, and tend to show more black markings in their bodies overall.

Not quite sure on the first two, but in the last two pics it looks like you have a male and female for sure. So in the last pic, male on the left female on the right.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I wish mine would darken up!! mine look like the pale one in these pics... but my largest is lucky to be 4-5cm


----------



## myster619 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks guys.


----------

